# finally a berried CRS!!



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

ive been staring in to my tanks every day and i finally noticed a berried CRS. i hope there is more hiding somewhere.
happy day!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

chinamon said:


> ive been staring in to my tanks every day and i finally noticed a berried CRS. i hope there is more hiding somewhere.
> happy day!


are you keeping anubias in your tank? Ive heard they are dangerous to shrimps


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> are you keeping anubias in your tank? Ive heard they are dangerous to shrimps


I think that myth was only on trimming them in the tank and has been proven to be untrue anyways. As with anything in this hobby, ymmv and there is lots of stuff out there that is truly unfounded.

Congrats on the berry, now to the next part which is getting babies to stay alive.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

getochkn said:


> I think that myth was only on trimming them in the tank and has been proven to be untrue anyways. As with anything in this hobby, ymmv and there is lots of stuff out there that is truly unfounded.
> 
> Congrats on the berry, now to the next part which is getting babies to stay alive.


please see the link if you dont believe

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=180368

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/6608-Help!!!-Dying-Shrimp-and-new-plants


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> please see the link if you dont believe
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=180368
> 
> http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/6608-Help!!!-Dying-Shrimp-and-new-plants


Both those threads you linked, most people don't think it was that as well. For Joon to plant his whole tank with the plants and them all dead the next day, the plants had to be covered in some insecticide or something.

Even things like this



> Freshly cut rhizome/roots/stems/leaves from Anubias and Crypt. Plants (especially Anubias) leak a toxic substance to your tank. If the shrimps forge on it, they tend to die within several days. Or if you observe your shrimps swimming like crazy in your tank after you trim the rhizome of the Anubias plants, then you know you will have to take out the Anubias plant and carry out 80% water change right away. However, if you have great filtration/circulation in your tank, then it "should" not be a problem depending on the size of your aquarium but I will still recommend to carry out a water change just to be on the safe side.


List it as taking days to happen and good filtration they should be fine and I know Joon has well taken care of tanks, nor did he cut the rhizome of them, he bought 46 plants online and put 40 of them in 1 tank and everything was dead the next morning. Seems like the plants were covered in poison to me, not the floating plants killed them all.

As I said, YMMV. As with the internet, I can find a 100 threads saying it's false, and 100 saying it's true. Igor told you 2 years ago he's kept it with his shrimp and been fine for years, http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17228

You even said



> I heard that anubias could be poisonous to all shrimps





> some says that cutting/trimming the leaves could poison the shrimps.


You're only relying on heard, some say, etc, etc, and I am too to some extent, so until either one of us are willing to take 2 tanks of same stock shrimp and cut open a few plants in 1 tank and see who's dead within a week for a scientific study, neither of us can say for sure. I can say the 2 links you provided though were people who bought plants online and added them to their tank right away (Joon put them all across the hood of his car for a photoshoot before throwing them in his tank  ), so maybe they got covered in turtle wax and in the shrimpnow link, their deaths didn't stop till the Java Fern was removed, so was it the Java fern then and not the Anubias?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i have two anubias nana in my 30gal tank. they have been in there since around june and i have not had a single death yet.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Anubias is fine with shrimp tanks, I have them in most of mine. They are great in that they grow very slow and add a different theme to the otherwise moss dominate shrimp tanks. I have trimmed my anubias in my shrimp tanks and never had a problem because of it. I can't guarantee you'll be fine if you have 100 of them in a 10G tank and trim them all at the same time, but I don't think you'll do that anyways.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I think I've heard something dangerous about almost every plant. I've got crypts in my tank, seems fine with the shrimp despite what I was told. It even broke apart...


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

splur said:


> Yeah, I think I've heard something dangerous about almost every plant. I've got crypts in my tank, seems fine with the shrimp despite what I was told. It even broke apart...


i have 7 crypts in my 20gal and not a single problem either.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

the rumor is not keeping them in the tank, but cutting/trimming these plants will cause shrimp to die.


----------

